# !Help!No Communication from Wife



## deltaOne (Feb 22, 2012)

All,

I read through multiple stories on this forum and want to share my issue here. Hope to have some good guidance:

I got married about 4 months back. I am educated from top notch schools of the country, whereas she is not much educated. I am working and earning a luxurious salary and she is not working. due to the nature of my work, I had to spend the nights at work.

There was some issue in the marriage over the quality of food for which my father lost his temper and shouted at her father. This was scene 1. Things got resolved in the marriage somehow and we were back to my place and then off for a 10day honeymoon. The honeymoon was fine. Not a lot of talking, but no fights.After the honeymoon, we moved to a different place, away from my parents. Despite the occasional sharp words from her about my parents, we were doing fine. She did crib about my work timings, but was ok. In the meantime, my dad got disabled and I told her that because of this, we would have to move back home. We had an argument over this as she kept on saying that she doesnt want to move back and finally I just said that I dont care about her and she gotto move back with me. The next morning, she asked me to book her a flight to her parents place and then changed her stance and said she wants to stay back. Seeing that she had already packed her bags, I asked her about her plan. On what was she thinking by packing her bags..and was she thinking about a divorce?

After this, I looked for another job near to my place and we shifted back towards end of December. Incidentally, she took all that she bought on her own and left whatever I bought her (to the last penny). Since then, I did not hear back from her. I tried multiple times on mobile and emails, but did not hear back. We spoke once in early Jan and she said she will think about the next step and let me know.

Now, do you think I am headed towards a divorce? Can someone guide me on what is going on in her head? Any solutions to fix this issue? I am confused. I knew I made a mistake, but I apologized and told her that I will make up by taking her on a vacation etc...but she is not responding to even those messages.


----------



## MickeyD (Feb 19, 2012)

deltaOne said:


> Now, do you think I am headed towards a divorce? Can someone guide me on what is going on in her head?


Divorce would be a safe bet.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Either start giving a damn about what your wife wants and needs or prepare for divorce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

